# Is it supported? Realtek RTL8822BE - Wi-Fi 2x2 802.11ac + BT4.1, M.2 card



## Lars Skogstad (Oct 26, 2019)

Anyone knows if this is supported?
Running a Lenovo T470 with Intel atm, but seems to be a bit slow.
Noticed that they have whitelisted the Realtek card below, not sure if it would work better or not at all with FreeBSD.

Realtek RTL8822BE - Wi-Fi 2x2 802.11ac + BT4.1, M.2 card  

Could it work with URTWN(4) ? - https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=urtwn(4)&sektion=4

- Lars


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 26, 2019)

I think not, if i read 



> *urtwn* -- Realtek RTL8188CU/RTL8188RU/RTL8188EU/RTL8192CU USB IEEE
> 802.11b/g/n wireless network device


----------



## Lars Skogstad (Oct 26, 2019)

Yeah noticed, just hoped maybe it could work or if anyone knew ;/


----------



## cnx (Nov 16, 2019)

I've been searching and asking actively on IRC for the last year for support for that card and AFAIK we'd need to wait till one of the FreeBSD dev get their hands on the it.  I just wonder if your card is separate or to be mounted inside the laptop?


----------



## Lars Skogstad (Nov 16, 2019)

I bought a T470 that had Wireless: Intel 7260 [iwm(4)] Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 8265 - works 

I made a wiki page - https://wiki.freebsd.org/Laptops/Thinkpad_T470

But this is with a Intel 7260 and it works with iwm(4) but its very very slow. Im currenyl running Solus Linux on it and I have been maxing it out at 70mbit instead of 9mbit.


----------

